# The Girlie Thread



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

OK, we all know that you're not your average girlie girl, because a) you mountain bike, and b) you actually love doing it so much that you hang out in here when you're not. 

That said, what girlie stuff can you simply not live without? Me, it's thymes stuff. Omg, they make the most incredible bath, body and home frangrances. From their website: _... we develop all of our own fragrances .. with the soul of an artist, our master perfumer creates signature scents ... our chemists are all women, giving them invaluable insight into what other women look for..._. Whatever they make, I'm telling you -- it's fricking crack. And I can't stand perfume! But what these chicks are putting out is like nothing on earth, I promise. You won't find their stuff in a mall, but at weird boutique shops and gourmet stores of all places. Check their stuff out if you run across it sometime.

Anyhoo, what about you all?


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a bad thing for AVEDA stuff!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I get manicures and pedicures. Religiously. And I pick the toe color to coordinate with the season. I am currently sporting orange toes. (clear on the hands)


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Exquisite fiber (yarn)*

Total sucker for the good stuff. Have even found a handspinner in Moab. She makes incredible silk/wool blends. A lot of it ends up in things I knit while camping.





Also, I buy expensive jeans.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Must have my VS panties and my eyebrows waxed.


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

Toe nails must be painted and eyebrows must be threded (Indean style waxing, not really waxing, though) :thumbsup:


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

I get a fill every two weeks and a pedicure every month with cute little designs on my toe nails to match my mood. I also love facials and all the girly smelly lotion stuff.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

VS fan here too. Both 'Upper' and 'lower' undergarments. I love clearance season! also love the "if you only knew what I had on under my jeans/t-shirts" feeling when wearing some of their more interesting lines...

Is chocolate a "girlie" thing too? It's also something I can't live without...


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Impy said:


> I get manicures and pedicures. Religiously. And I pick the toe color to coordinate with the season. I am currently sporting orange toes. (clear on the hands)


I try to but I'm too cheap, so I end up doing professional> self> self> self (at this point everything goes all to hell)> professional.

Have you seen that super deep midnight blue color that's practically black that OPI has out now? Absolutely _dynamite_ on the toes. Who'dda thought.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

You VS girls ought to check out Bare Necessities if you like the pretty stuff.

http://www.barenecessities.com


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

formica said:


> eyebrows waxed


Excellent one. Through personal experience I have learned that a person should never, ever attempt this job without the assistance of a expertly trained professional.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

My wallet is a rubberband that holds my license, debit card, and library card (NERD ALERT). I unfortunately chomp my fingernails and feel awkward about having a stranger work on my feet. I don't know what Aveda is.

Damn, I'm feeling kinda butch right now.

BUT...

If I were rich, I'd hire a full time non-stop massage therapist/bubble bath drawer. I'd spend 23 hours a day on the massage table and an hour in the tub. I'd become morbidly obese. And I'd be in sweet, sweet, heaven.

Oh, now that I'm preggo I've developed a penchant for coordinating FMBs* with a short skirt and a tight shirt. Shows off my belly and a wee bit of thigh and makes me feel purdy.

*FMBs: Knee high boots, usually in black but also can be found in other colors. Also known as [email protected]%$ Me Boots.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> *FMBs: Knee high boots, usually in black but also can be found in other colors. Also known as [email protected]%$ Me Boots.


I thought they had to have at least a three inch heel to qualify as radio boots.shoes. 
Somehow I can't imaging a pregnant Catzilla running around in FMB's.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

formica said:


> Somehow I can't imaging a pregnant Catzilla running around in FMB's.


Here ya' go. Though, I don't run in 'em, but they have accompanied me during a mean game of air hockey


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Cute! Love it.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

My wallet is an innovations inflation kit zipper pouch thing.










I really am having a hard time thinking of anything overtly girly I cannot live without. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

athalliah said:


> I really am having a hard time thinking of anything overtly girly I cannot live without. I don't know how I feel about that.


Chin up, buttercup. Zappos is overtly girlie.

I'll bring you a sample of that thymes crap tonight. It's magnificent.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

TVC15 said:


> Chin up, buttercup. Zappos is overtly girlie.
> 
> I'll bring you a sample of that thymes crap tonight. It's magnificent.


Eff, I forgot about zappos! I love zappos _and _ these boots that I bought last week...










I get all giddy when I find cute shoes in my size.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Expensive jeans are a weakness, I love good clothes.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Mica said:


> Expensive jeans are a weakness


Amen to that! And how many freakin' black tops do I really need to own?

My hands down favorite girlie indulgence is pedicures. Every other week, year round. No ugly trotters here. 

I also love:

Jan Marini Skin Care products http://www.janmarini.com/product.html I have used them for 10+ years both personally and professionally. The best Vitamin C and Glycolic products around.

Bath and Body Works Honeysuckle body wash and lotion

Scented Candles

Frederic Fekkai hair products http://www.fredericfekkai.com/products/products.cfm?family=1 The "glossing" line is proof that God loves us and wants us to have silky, soft and shiny hair.

Oooh, and of course my ceramic flat iron.

I think that's it, for now....


----------



## creseis (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a big collection of Mary Kay and Clinique. I am a little on the obsessive side when it comes to skin care. I, too, have a couple of pairs of expensive jeans. And I like to ride horsies, but they are muddy and stinky, does it still count as girly? I have a boot and bag fetish... I think I need a pair of zappos now!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*did someone say boots?*



catzilla said:


> Here ya' go. Though, I don't run in 'em, but they have accompanied me during a mean game of air hockey


i did a recent blog post about my boot collection...

https://brginredsidis.blogspot.com/2008/09/boot-weather.html

you boot girls should check out 6pm.com - it's where Zappos sends all their clearance stuff. I'm expecting these via UPS today...but in apricot not black.


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

Not much I can't live without. I've spent way too much time in the backcountry to need anything but the essentials but I am guilty of hauling an entire tube of The Naked Bee Orange Blossom Body Lotion with me on a backpacking trip just so I could smell 'pretty'. 

My VS thong panties are a must. 

Frequent Mani/Pedi's and my nails are kept pretty long (I actually wish they wouldn't grow so dang fast!)

I love the High Sierra Botanical Products, especially the Stressless Tresses

I do wish I could take my fluffy pink bathrobe with me everywhere. Makes the mornings start off nice and warm.


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

*Ok, girlie moment!*



athalliah said:


> these boots that I bought last week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eekster: omg...I admit it, I'm drooling over _those_!!
I love boots without heals, but they seem so hard to find! 

For me, not able to do without...

VS, tops & bottoms.  Their pjs rock too.
expensive low rise jeans
a good short hair cut -I ador the woman who cuts my hair!! :thumbsup: 
eyebrows waxed!!
scented candles


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Eirene said:


> :eekster: omg...I admit it, I'm drooling over _those_!!
> I love boots without heals, but they seem so hard to find!


You've no idea how excited I was to find them. They're Salomon Umas, and if you've normal sized feet you can get them on backcountry.com for about 50 bucks less than Zappos. They're so comfy and warm, like slippers. And they make my huge feet look tiny!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

brg said:


> i did a recent blog post about my boot collection...


WOW I need to go boot shopping like soon!

I'm ditto on the scented candles, badjenny. I must have a nice smelly candle lit when I do yoga at night.

TVC: I will keep an eye out for the OPI color. Sounds like a december color for sure.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Impy said:


> I'm ditto on the scented candles, badjenny. I must have a nice smelly candle lit when I do yoga at night.


The problem with scented candles is that you have to pay a mint for the ones that don't give you a headache. I don't know why a $6 candle makes your house smell like like it's been bed down by a cheap hooker, but it does. Then to get ones that don't, you're left asking yourself, _"How the hell can I justify shelling out twenty five bucks for a frickin' tube of wax?!"_



Impy said:


> TVC: I will keep an eye out for the OPI color. Sounds like a december color for sure.


I would have never tried it had I not seen it on a friend of mine. It works _amazingly_ well with hoity toity pumps. Again, whodda thunk it?  Edit: Ooh, I found it online, it's called Russian Navy. Hope you like.


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

Red toenails, lavender lotion, and long hair. The nail polish color is actually "racing rubies", which seems particularly appropriate. I never really got into the shoe thing because I have big feet and "cute" shoes rarely look so cute in size 11.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

+1 on the low rise jeans 

And I can't do without my coconut body butter (I keep a few in reserve so I never run out)

Shoes, shoes and more shoes, except that most of the really cute shoes don't come small enough for me. :cryin:


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

TVC15 said:


> .... makes your house smell like like it's been bed down by a cheap hooker, but it does.


uhh....and *how *you do know this smell ?? 



TVC15 said:


> Then to get ones that don't, you're left asking yourself, _"How the hell can I justify shelling out twenty five bucks for a frickin' tube of wax?!"_


yeah...i would justify an expensive candle just like i justify my expensive bikes/boots/belts...


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

brg said:


> uhh....and *how *you do know this smell ??


Just guessing, I 'spose.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Fabulous said:


> body butter


:drool:



Fabulous said:


> shoes, shoes and more shoes


:drool:


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

Shoes! Shoes! Shoes! very high heeled shoes! and Purses!


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

jaclynj said:


> Shoes! Shoes! Shoes! very high heeled shoes! and Purses!


Purses are the one thing I don't really do. Ironically enough, one of my clients is Mary Frances Accessories (www.maryfrances.com) and one day a week I'm surrounded with nothing but!


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

TVC15 said:


> The problem with scented candles is that you have to pay a mint for the ones that don't give you a headache. I don't know why a $6 candle makes your house smell like like it's been bed down by a cheap hooker, but it does. Then to get ones that don't, you're left asking yourself, _"How the hell can I justify shelling out twenty five bucks for a frickin' tube of wax?!"_


I buy my candles at the discount stores, Ross and Marshalls (not sure if they are national chains??) Anyways, most of the overstock type stores have candles galore. I buy the 110 hour burn time Yankee candles for between $6 to $9 as opposed to what they retail for, $25!!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

And tampons! Can't get much more girly than that! Who can live without those? 

Well, catzilla's in the clear for the next couple of months.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

athalliah said:


> And tampons! Can't get much more girly than that! Who can live without those?
> 
> Well, catzilla's in the clear for the next couple of months.


i'm in the clear too...i just went through 'the change' and looks like i'm done forever with 'that time of the month'! i guess that's another good thing about being old.


----------



## Drillbit (Oct 3, 2007)

Great thread. It's encouraging to know you girls rock on the bike and still like the girly stuff. Unbeatable combination. 

My favorite quote: "also love the "if you only knew what I had on under my jeans/t-shirts" feeling when wearing some of their more interesting lines..."

I always thought that was clearly an advantage to being a woman.

Thanks for letting a few guys interrupt your thread.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

jaclynj said:


> Shoes! Shoes! Shoes! very high heeled shoes! and Purses!


No purses for me - I'd swap that part out for lace thongs/boy shorts and pretty bras, but high heeled shoes - definitely. Completely impractical, with ribbons or platforms or stilettos... Nordstrom Rack gets me every time. And then I bought a couple pairs of jeans that are so long I can't wear them without at least 4" heels...


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

athalliah said:


> And tampons! Can't get much more girly than that! Who can live without those?
> 
> Well, catzilla's in the clear for the next couple of months.


Just because something's biological doesn't make it polite conversation. Kinda like farting in public if you think about it.

You shoulda quit when you were ahead with those sweet boots.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

connie said:


> No purses for me


Me either. Purses are a racket. Shoes, well, they're more a blessing from God.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

badjenny said:


> I buy my candles at the discount stores, Ross and Marshalls (not sure if they are national chains??) Anyways, most of the overstock type stores have candles galore. I buy the 110 hour burn time Yankee candles for between $6 to $9 as opposed to what they retail for, $25!!


Good to know, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

TVC15 said:


> Just because something's biological doesn't make it polite conversation. Kinda like farting in public if you think about it.
> 
> You shoulda quit when you were ahead with those sweet boots.


Okay, to make up for it, here's a sweater coat:


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

athalliah said:


> Okay, to make up for it, here's a sweater coat:


Awesome!!! :thumbsup:

That's my girl!!! 

And that piece really _is_ awesome. For fall I picked up this short black knit shawl last week. When I wear it I feel just like Little Red Riding Hood. It's kind of a trip, in a good way. Sweet!


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

brg said:


> i'm in the clear too...i just went through 'the change' and looks like i'm done forever with 'that time of the month'! i guess that's another good thing about being old.


WTH?  Didn't I see you on Sourdough? I thought you were like 28.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

TVC15 said:


> WTH?  Didn't I see you on Sourdough? I thought you were like 28.


yeah - that was me on Sourdough and no i'm not 28 - thanks for the compliment tho! 

I'm a far cry from that considering my son is 28(same age athalliah). I'm getting ever so close to 50.

here's a pic of me and my little baby at this year's Boulder Mtn Bike Alliance Banquet. I've been mtn biking for 7 years - that keeps me fit and all the sunscreen and skin care products(as mentioned by others I'm a fanatic about my skin care) I use keep me looking younger than i really am..


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

brg said:


> yeah - that was me on Sourdough and no i'm not 28 - thanks for the compliment tho!
> 
> I'm a far cry from that considering my son is 28(same age athalliah). I'm getting ever so close to 50.
> 
> here's a pic of me and my little baby at this year's Boulder Mtn Bike Alliance Banquet


That always blows my mind.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

brg said:


> here's a pic of me and my little baby at this year's Boulder Mtn Bike Alliance Banquet


Cripes! You look like his date.

Sheebus.

Man alive.

Right on!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

jaclynj said:


> Shoes! Shoes! Shoes! very high heeled shoes! and Purses!


Shoes, yes! I wear a size 9 medium, LOTS to choose from, unfortunately it seems to be a popular size and hard to find at clearance sales. Speaking of which, I need to head to my local running store, current shoes are showing their miles.

High heels and purses? NO! 'Cuz I'm already tall, no need to make it even more obvious... combine that with a foot condition that causes inflammation of the tendons around the 'ball' of my foot (years of running) would make for a rather painful experience. The doc would almost prefer me in ugly granny shoes, but I've found that Vans (+ graphite-arch support insert) are a reasonable substitution!  As for purses, I just have one and it's tiny. Just big enough for my wallet (DL, CC and some cash), cell phone, car keys and a tampon. That's all I need... I save the suitcases for vacation time.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

deanna said:


> Shoes, yes! I wear a size 9 medium, LOTS to choose from, unfortunately it seems to be a popular size and hard to find at clearance sales. Speaking of which, I need to head to my local running store, current shoes are showing their miles.
> 
> High heels and purses? NO! 'Cuz I'm already tall, no need to make it even more obvious... combine that with a foot condition that causes inflammation of the tendons around the 'ball' of my foot (years of running) would make for a rather painful experience. The doc would almost prefer me in ugly granny shoes, but I've found that Vans (+ graphite-arch support insert) are a reasonable substitution!  As for purses, I just have one and it's tiny. Just big enough for my wallet (DL, CC and some cash), cell phone, car keys and a tampon. That's all I need... I save the suitcases for vacation time.


What's funny is that aside from the fact that heels are just... fun. (I'm tall too - I think I was about 6'1" in the shoes I wore to work yesterday...) I actually think they help my feet.

I'm generally too flexible, and when I jump on my bike a lot - my ankles flex so much, I pinch the bones on the front of my foot - like they crunch together and it's really painful. For a couple years I was wearing a big ankle brace to ride (even on XC rides) and my physical therapist told me to quit doing any sort of calf stretches. And then I started wearing more high heels - which everyone said - OMG, your calves will tighten up and shorten and it'll be bad... but it's actually been really nice, because I've hardly worn that ankle brace at all this year and it feels much better.

Or maybe I just like rationalizing completely impractical footwear... 

And I can see that it would be perfectly logical to put my cell phone, wallet and keys in a purse... but carrying a purse just feels very weird to me. Don't know why that is, but I haven't bought one since I was in high school.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

connie said:


> And I can see that it would be perfectly logical to put my cell phone, wallet and keys in a purse... but carrying a purse just feels very weird to me. Don't know why that is, but I haven't bought one since I was in high school.


I have a theory that the smaller a woman's purse is, the less a nutcase you got on your hands. And vice versa.

Eh, it's a theory, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

connie said:


> And I can see that it would be perfectly logical to put my cell phone, wallet and keys in a purse... but carrying a purse just feels very weird to me. Don't know why that is, but I haven't bought one since I was in high school.


I just really dislike the word. Purse. Ick.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

TVC15 said:


> I have a theory that the smaller a woman's purse is, the less a nutcase you got on your hands. And vice versa.
> 
> Eh, it's a theory, take it for what it's worth.


Well, my purse is just a rubberband, so I'm obviously as sane as they get.

Or, at least, that's what my talking dog tells me. You know, after all that _blah blah kill your boss_ stuff.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

athalliah said:


> I just really dislike the word. Purse. Ick.


That may be a big part of the problem. "Bag" implies something huge. And "purse" sounds like something a little old lady uses to smack assailants and muggers upside the head with.


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

athalliah said:


> I just really dislike the word. Purse. Ick.


I don't call it a purse, it's just _my bag_. ...and it's usually just that. A medium size bag, large enough to toss in a 20oz juice or water, my wallet, sunglasses, zune and chapstick. My current bag is an Oakley bag, looks something like this:


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

TVC15 said:


> I have a theory that the smaller a woman's purse is, the less a nutcase you got on your hands. And vice versa.
> 
> Eh, it's a theory, take it for what it's worth.


Then there's the "mom purse" because we've got to have everything for every kid emergency But then again, my kids tell me that I'm a complete nut job pretty regularly, so I guess the theory holds...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Eirene said:


> I don't call it a purse, it's just _my bag_. ...and it's usually just that. A medium size bag, large enough to toss in a 20oz juice or water, my wallet, sunglasses, zune and chapstick. My current bag is an Oakley bag, looks something like this:


Oakley eh?

I like to a {bag}{purse} container of some sort but it has to be outdoorsy-ish to go with my Keens-jeans-softshell look.

Oh, did anyone see those Keens women's trail runners on SAC last night for $35? My hubby had to sit on my hands so wouldn't order them. Not really, but he did give me "the eye" and said, "do you really need another pair of those?"


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

formica said:


> Oakley eh?
> 
> I like to a {bag}{purse} container of some sort but it has to be outdoorsy-ish to go with my Keens-jeans-softshell look.


Yep, I've become a tad hooked on the Oakley bags; that one is the 'lioness'.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

connie said:


> What's funny is that aside from the fact that heels are just... fun. (I'm tall too - I think I was about 6'1" in the shoes I wore to work yesterday...) I actually think they help my feet.


I used to wear them when I was a lot younger, even learned to walk on stilts! Power trip from being extra super tall maybe?  Just too painful now, even just to be on tip toes for a short time. Bleah. Growing older sucks.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting belts are always a nice touch with a good pair of jeans.


----------



## DanyCO (Oct 27, 2008)

Huge fan of baths and smelly lotions. High heels and I just don't get along though. They make my feet hurt and I fear for my ankles.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Oooh, I'll play.*

I love scented candles and body lotions. Have any of you tried the pink salt candle holders? My mom-in-law saw these while in Europe on a cruise and bought one for me. They're supposed to create a peaceful atmosphere or something when you burn a candle in them. Don't know how well it's working, but I love the glow it eminates. 

What I must have is fabric. I'm guilty of getting 30 pieces of fabric at a local show just because "I can't beat that price". I have a room in the house (15 x 20) that's just for me to play with fabric. :thumbsup:

I like getting mani/pedis, but only get them about once a month. (that reminds me haven't been in in a while)

I'm a big fan of my VS pjs not so into the panties.

BTW Cat thanks for the pic. Had to wear my "pretty" outfit when I was preggo too. Mine was a tad less outdoors friendly though.

Fiona


----------



## NickyB (Oct 29, 2008)

What a great thread, im sooo glad its not just me!! I'm pretty girly so I cannot live without my straightners and hugo boss intense perfume! a girls gotta smell nice  although when camping in the tent it doesn't agree with the straightners need!! also i love wearing short skirts and boots, lucky i do alot of biking really. i can't even get away from my girlyness when out on my MTB as its light pink, but i love it! xx


----------



## Crikey (Oct 2, 2005)

My girly weaknesses: vintage clothes and fabric, lipstick, shoes, silk undies (when the sales are on).

Like to sew (have even made a sleeping bag).

Need a haircut, it has been 12 months, but am saving for a new bike.

It is all a matter of priorities.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

A good chocolate mousse, expensive shampoo (Matrix Smooth, right now), massage (I'm usually not the one on the table, so I really like it when I am), and roses (growing in the garden and in a vase), really I like all flowers in bouquets. And I'm beginning to like pedicures.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> A good chocolate mousse, expensive shampoo (Matrix Smooth, right now), massage (I'm usually not the one on the table, so I really like it when I am), and roses (growing in the garden and in a vase), really I like all flowers in bouquets. And I'm beginning to like pedicures.


I like roses too. The Rose Garden is outside my building and smelled to nice today when I walked by I picked one to bring up to my office.

Yellow Roses of Texas










I also remember another bouque GlitterMyn shared :eekster:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Anything with Myn's name on it is :eekster:!!

She still rides, by the way. She just has to work it around 3 kids and a thriving medical practice.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

joining in a little belatedly....(mostly because i haven't wandered onto MTBR in months)....

the girly thing that i can't live without? a great cut & color. every 6 weeks. 2-3 hrs of pure pampering.....and my hair looks nice at the end of it. 

rt - shoes are nice too


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

brg said:


> I've been mtn biking for 7 years - that keeps me fit and all the sunscreen and skin care products(as mentioned by others I'm a fanatic about my skin care) I use keep me looking younger than i really am..


You should consider getting a road bike.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*??*



Garlock said:


> You should consider getting a road bike.


uhhh...I'm a little confused on why you suggested this...

and I do have a road bike - I do get a fair bit of road miles in...but generally i only ride it when mtn biking isn't an option.


----------

